# Postfix Domain weiterleiten



## Heinz Tomato (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits. Ich möchte auf meinem Webserver alle Empfänger, die nicht anderweitig eingetragen sind an ein Script schicken. Meine Postfix aliases-Datei sieht wie folgt aus:


```
webmaster: root
ole:tomato@sedan.xxxxxxxxxxx
spam: | /var/www/mailtest/test.out
*: |/var/www/mailtest/test.out
```
 
Wenn ich nun die Email an ole@meinedomain schicke wird sie richtig weitergeleitet. Eine Email an spam@meinedomain wird ebenfalls korrekt an das Programm "test.out" gesendet. 

Versuche ich hingegen an einen beliebigen, unbekannten Empfänger zu verschicken, so wird dieser abgewiesen:

```
----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
jkl@nocarrier.de
(reason: 550 <jkl@nocarrier.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table)
----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail.nocarrier.de.:
>>> DATA
<<< 550 <jkl@nocarrier.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table
550 5.1.1 <jkl@nocarrier.de>... User unknown
<<< 554 Error: no valid recipients
```
 
Genau das wollte ich durch die "*"-Zeile verhindern.

Irgendeinen TIpp?


----------



## Heinz Tomato (8. Juli 2005)

Da sucht man tagelang und ausgerechnet nach dem Posten findet mans...

luser_relay war das zauberwort.


----------

